# clutch problems with my 1991 240sx



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

my clutch started to get soft on me and couple of guys told me to bleed my clutch so i did...so it happens i bleed it today and till there is no more air bubbles...and while im doing this my clutch pedal is no longer coming back up when i push it down...so is it my clutch master cylinder and slave cylinder or is it myh clutch...the car starts but it wont go into gear so i cant drive it...so is it because my clutch master and slave master not working or is my clutch out of commission... tks for any help!!!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

are you absolutey sure you bled it properly? If you did bleed it properly, check your slave cylinder first. Considering that is easy to replace, and pretty cheap. If not, you'll have some fun replacing the mastercylinder.

Before my mastercylinder went out in my celica, i made sure it was going out. I used a 50/50 mix of powersteering and brake fluid. It caused the resivour to swell and the master cylinder worked for another month, before going out. I only suggest this if you know it's the master cylinder that's bad. It'll hold off for a little while before giving completely.


----------



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

your clutch pedal wont come back up because your bleeding the slave cylinder. You have to pull it back up with your foot after you depress it.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

You have to pull it back up with your foot after you depress it.





yeah and after im done the clutch still does not come back up.... so how do i get my clutch to come back up???


i just replaced my clutch master and slave master cylinder today and bleed it and it is still the same the clutch pedal still wont come up???

so i need a new clutch or what??

thanks


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

explain to me how u bleed the clutch properly, i could be doing something wrong which i doubt???


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's how to bleed the system:
Bleed only one unit at a time; do the clutch slave cylinder first then do
the piping connector. Get someone to operate the clutch pedal while you do
the bleeding.

1 - Have someone pump the pedal several times then hold the pedal down.
2 - With the pedal depressed, open the bleeder valve to release air.
3 - Close bleeder valve; now the other person can release the pedal.

You may have to repeat steps 1 thru 3 several times to purge all the air.
Repeat steps 1 thru 3 for the piping connector.
While you're doing the bleeding, make sure to keep the reservoir full.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

is the piping connector the little box under the car that the clutch hose go through


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

there is no pressure on the pedal, when i press it down it stays down until i pull it up with my feet. so how do i get pressure back to my clutch pedal


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

nIsMo_PoWeR said:


> is the piping connector the little box under the car that the clutch hose go through


Yes.

The piping connector has a bleeder screw on it. It's a royal pain in the ass to purge the air from the unit. A lot of folks just remove the piping connector from the car all together.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

aight thanks man but my clutch still has no pressure???i dont no what to do???so im thinking of changing the clutch and everything ele that has to do with the clutch to see if it works???hopfully it does???unless someone can tell me whats wrong???


----------



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

when i bled my clutch i had somone hold down the clutch while i loosened the bleeder screw for the clutch line where the bottom of the frame is. i then closed the screw as soon as the pressure went down so i wouldnt let any air back in. then i had somone to pull the pedal up because it wouldnt come back up and pumped it once and hold again. it worked for me. but if ur slave cylinder is bad, just pull back the rubber boot where the pedal is and see if its wet, if it is you know you got a bad slave cylinder.


----------



## cloux04 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow he asks 5 times and they just ask him the same question over and over "did u bleed it right?" well they are freaken newbie nismo... theres something called relay switches that your clutch pedal touches... or a button that your clutch pedal touches ... that button is all that is needed for your car to start and get into gear... you say it starts but doesn't go into gear then that is a whole different situation and does not regard your cylinders and them telling u GOOD luck cuz they're wasting posts...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

and you're wasting posts by bumping old threads. don't do that.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cloux04 said:


> wow he asks 5 times and they just ask him the same question over and over "did u bleed it right?" well they are freaken newbie nismo... theres something called relay switches that your clutch pedal touches... or a button that your clutch pedal touches ... that button is all that is needed for your car to start and get into gear... you say it starts but doesn't go into gear then that is a whole different situation and does not regard your cylinders and them telling u GOOD luck cuz they're wasting posts...


For your very first posting, you decided to flame several members. If this continues, you'll be banned from this forum.


----------



## BandS13lover (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah im a nissan tech..... i do this all the time...best way is to use a vaculla on the pipe
first and be very careful with watching the fluid level.....one thats sucked fluid through then bleed the slave.... You may need to go back to the pipe but dont use the vaculla again....you know there is no air in the line, just possibly the box. that should work for you......and a good way to check your clutch is to see how far the fork sit back from the
slave cyl. rod.

--------1993 canadian fastback-----------
--------1992 se-r classic-------------------


----------



## paulie240sxr (Oct 21, 2007)

get rid of the little box hard line the clutch master cylinder straight to the rubber line going to the slave cylinder . the positives are better clutch engagement ,no more devil box ,i went through the same thing ,i got rid of the box got pressure back .but theres a spring on your peddle and a nice white ring that sits in there to help make the peddle come back mine was mest up so i took the spring out ,now it works fine .......


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

I've had this problem before. It's kind of difficult to explain everything but here go's.

I eventually had to start floating the gears because I couldn't get the clutch to disengage. Puzzled I rebuilt the slave and master cylinder. This worked for about a day. I was also informed that I could take out that little bastard of a box, so I did and my problem went away (well kind of) for a little while. Then it came back (with a vengeance) this time the pedal would occasionally pop to the floor as if I lost pressure. Found that the clutch petal assembly had broken in 2 places. After it broke the third time I got tired of changing out or rebuilding the same parts. I dropped it off at Nissan so "they" could install all new parts. New slave, master cylinder and little bastard box (which is the smallest and most expensive of all three parts) Everything’s going good until a few weeks later when the petal starts to get spongy and eventually not work at all. It doesn't pop to the floor like before though (a good thing). Afterwards I dropped the tranny and found that the ball pivot to the throw-out fork broke off ...and the cause of all this madness? The guy I bought the car from, installed an after market clutch, but left the stock throw-out bearing installed. The extra effort that it took for me to disengage the clutch because of the way the bearing sat on the pressure plate worked its way through the entire system.

I know it’s a little long, but hopefully this will help you out some.


----------



## paulie240sxr (Oct 21, 2007)

Kyu-ju-kue said:


> I've had this problem before. It's kind of difficult to explain everything but here go's.
> 
> I eventually had to start floating the gears because I couldn't get the clutch to disengage. Puzzled I rebuilt the slave and master cylinder. This worked for about a day. I was also informed that I could take out that little bastard of a box, so I did and my problem went away (well kind of) for a little while. Then it came back (with a vengeance) this time the pedal would occasionally pop to the floor as if I lost pressure. Found that the clutch petal assembly had broken in 2 places. After it broke the third time I got tired of changing out or rebuilding the same parts. I dropped it off at Nissan so "they" could install all new parts. New slave, master cylinder and little bastard box (which is the smallest and most expensive of all three parts) Everything’s going good until a few weeks later when the petal starts to get spongy and eventually not work at all. It doesn't pop to the floor like before though (a good thing). Afterwards I dropped the tranny and found that the ball pivot to the throw-out fork broke off ...and the cause of all this madness? The guy I bought the car from, installed an after market clutch, but left the stock throw-out bearing installed. The extra effort that it took for me to disengage the clutch because of the way the bearing sat on the pressure plate worked its way through the entire system.
> 
> I know it’s a little long, but hopefully this will help you out some.


font ever waste your money on the bastard box ive had mine out for 4 months now and no problem and i have better clutch response ,it suck that the other owner was so stupid to leave the original bearing in there


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

some how double posted


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

paulie240sxr said:


> font ever waste your money on the bastard box ive had mine out for 4 months now and no problem and i have better clutch response ,it suck that the other owner was so stupid to leave the original bearing in there


I noticed that a little.


----------

